# Yet more pictures of Flo and Nell



## strangeland86

Sorry if I'm over posting pictures lol they're just too cute not to keep taking pictures!











Flo deffinatly thinks she's human 

















Spends more time in my bed then i do!!









Spot of sunbathing...









And a vid of them playing in the garden together
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a300/strangeland86/5c818dee.mp4


----------



## jennifersarah

how cute you've got a lovely big garden for them to play in. and i love the ones of flo chilling on the sofa with paw on the arm rest, brilliant! xxx


----------



## Dylansmum

I'm glad you've stuck strictly to the "no dogs on the sofa" rule


----------



## JulesB

Dylansmum said:


> I'm glad you've stuck strictly to the "no dogs on the sofa" rule


LOL and how many people do? I will give Betty her due, she very rarely sits on the sofa unless she is on her blanket so I don't mind too much. Even people that don't normally like dogs on their sofa's seem to let Betty sit on their sofa's!! My dog walker came home one lunch time and found her husband sat on the sofa with Betty on his knee when he had been insistant that dogs shouldn't be on the sofa!!!!!


----------



## Dylansmum

We did the same thing with the "no dogs in the bedroom" rule. And it's usually the men who have insisted on these rules that are the first to fall in love and break them!


----------



## lady amanda

OH! don't stop posting pics! I love it...I am so inlove with little nell. and Flo looks like such a good big sister...and yes she sure does think that she is human! lol


----------



## kendal

i for one can never see enough puppy photos lol always wanting more lol


----------



## JulesB

I must agree that puppy photo's are addicitive!! They grow so quickly and lose their puppyness so its always lovely to be able to re-live their puppy months vicariously through others!!


----------



## wilfiboy

Ooooh love Flo on the sofa, just look at her face !!! Yeh we had no dogs on sofa, upstairs rule ... did nt last long, I think they did nt go on the sofa only when they were too little to get up. They are almost encouraged now you feel a bit like somethings wrong if they're chosing the floor over you x


----------



## weez74

Cute pictures, Bethany!

I'm obviously a real meanie - Rosie's not allowed on the settee or up the stairs! I get a numb bum from sitting on the floor with her in the evening!


----------



## strangeland86

Aw thanks everyone. J like sharing my pics, just wanted to check people didn't think I was hogging the picture section lol

Just one more cute one I took a minute agal while I'm Here. It's just Nell coz flo was asleep under my bed lol


----------



## strangeland86

Me again... I just saw these on my photobucket and couldn't remember if I'd posted them so ill do it here in case I didn't. I downloaded a photo editing thing on my phone and was playing


----------



## embee

Love the last black and white one. That would make a great canvas on the wall. Never known a puppy like Nell - where other dogs seem to look more grown up over time she just gets cuter and cuter.


----------



## lady amanda

That last one is so cool! It would look great as a big poster on hard backing. ( lol always the interior designer)
I like the one of Nell with the bow in her hair yawning


----------



## sonatalady7

Bethany, What program did you use to make the last picture? I bought a groupon for pic to canvas and I'm thinking of using a picture of Bella...but I'd like it to be more like art, not just a picture. The company doesn't do any effects. They just take the picture that you send them and put it on a canvas. Trying to get some ideas! Sorry for changing the subject totally...


----------



## wilfiboy

You can do something similar on photobucket Paula, thats where I changed my signiture pic.... not that you can see it lol... although did nt do as much adjusting as Bethany x


----------



## MISSIEMUM

ah there so cute. xx


----------



## strangeland86

It's an iPhone app called toon paint. It was 59p to download and you literally load your picture and click a button and it does it all for you


----------



## caradunne

Gorgeous photos, I love them both but want Nell!!!!!! Where did you get her? x


----------



## Guest

hello cara would love to hear from you by pm janice


----------



## sonatalady7

Thanks, Bethany! I don't have an iphone and the picture has to be so many dpi. I think I found something on fotoflexer that'll do interesting things to pictures. I'll mess around with it.


----------



## Enneirda.

Great picts! ^_^


----------



## strangeland86

a few new pictures...





























































I was giving my bedroom a good spring clean, lifted the matress etc and nell balanced herself rather precariously on the edge of it.
precariously









finally took this of nell yesterday, in almost the exact same pose with the same teddy as flo months and months earlier


----------



## strangeland86

and little toothless nell


----------



## lady amanda

AWWWWWWWWWWWW WWWW!!! her little gums! hahah that is a really cute photo


----------



## caradunne

They are so adorable, I am very envious! xx


----------



## Newbie

Aaaw! Utterly gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mogdog

Flo and Nell are so photogenic, don't stop posting pics! Is Nell English or American cocker? They are both lovely but she is especially cute!


----------



## strangeland86

Mogdog said:


> Flo and Nell are so photogenic, don't stop posting pics! Is Nell English or American cocker? They are both lovely but she is especially cute!


Nells american and flo is English


----------



## embee

Ohhhh they look so sweet lying on the floor touching paws. Such great photos keep them coming...


----------



## maplegum

Oh gosh, you have the most adorable looking pooches. Please keep posting photos of them, my make my heart melt. xoxox


----------



## strangeland86

Couple of new pictures from the last couple of days


----------



## Dylansmum

They always looks so cute together!


----------



## strangeland86

Easter Sunday photos


----------



## jools

What a pair of posers - they know they're gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Mogdog

They look so content, and very cute together!


----------



## lady amanda

so cute!!!! they look like such good friends!!!
and little nell has grown alot!!! sweet little baby


----------



## embee

Great pics. Do you think Nell will get as big as Flo or is Flo a mini x and Nell a toy x?


----------



## maplegum

They have quite the 'fan club' here now don't they?!


----------



## kendal

lol wont be long till she is bigger than your grans dog


----------



## embee

maplegum said:


> They have quite the 'fan club' here now don't they?!


I think because we get to see so many lovely pictures of them we have got to know them well and cockapoo owners just love to see pics of other cockapoos as they are all so different and unique.


----------



## strangeland86

embee said:


> Great pics. Do you think Nell will get as big as Flo or is Flo a mini x and Nell a toy x?


They're both mini x but Nells am American so I assume she will be smaller


----------



## weez74

I'm just always amazed that you can get them sto sit still for the photo. Rosie ALWAYS moves and would be even worse if she had a doggie friend to make mischief with!.


----------



## strangeland86

weez74 said:


> I'm just always amazed that you can get them sto sit still for the photo. Rosie ALWAYS moves and would be even worse if she had a doggie friend to make mischief with!.


Ah but don't underestimate the power of the doggy treats lol


----------



## Enneirda.

She's getting so big now!


----------



## strangeland86




----------



## Mogdog

Cute the way they like to sit side by side!


----------



## weez74

Nell is almost unrecognisable when she is wet! I always think she looks like she's had a professional blow-dry, her curls on her face are so perfect!


----------



## Vikki Pink

They are so cute together - totally adorable 
My Louis is always on the settee - I don't let him upstairs, but he rules downstairs LOL!
He jumps up next to me and I'm so happy to give him a cuddle that I don't want to tell him no x


----------



## Guest

lovely pics so nice to see them apricot and black look so nice together


----------



## lady amanda

ADORABLE PICS AS Always


----------



## strangeland86




----------



## Dylansmum

Love them - seriously cute!


----------



## strangeland86




----------



## weez74

Wow, doesn't Nell look different in black and white! And I am seriosuly loving the reclining Flo picture at the very top. That is one laid back pooch!

I've been trying to think what Nell reminds me of and the one with the bow made me realise - she is like a proper old style film star - cehck out Grace Kelly here and tell me that Nell isn't channeling Hollywood glamour!

http://www.gettyimages.co.uk/detail/73553131/Hulton-Archive


----------



## strangeland86

weez74 said:


> Wow, doesn't Nell look different in black and white! And I am seriosuly loving the reclining Flo picture at the very top. That is one laid back pooch!
> 
> I've been trying to think what Nell reminds me of and the one with the bow made me realise - she is like a proper old style film star - cehck out Grace Kelly here and tell me that Nell isn't channeling Hollywood glamour!
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.co.uk/detail/73553131/Hulton-Archive


Haha I love it. Check it out


----------



## lady amanda

she is a little movie star.


----------



## Dylansmum

Love it


----------



## embee

Love Flo's face with the tan and white markings. Did she have these colours as a pup or did they develop when she was older?


----------



## strangeland86




----------



## strangeland86

embee said:


> Love Flo's face with the tan and white markings. Did she have these colours as a pup or did they develop when she was older?


She developed the tan part as she got older. When she was a pup she had the White chin ill attach a couple of pics of her


----------



## Sarette

Oh so cute!!


----------



## embee

Ahhhh Flo looked so sweet with her little white chin and so nice that she kept the white. My Flo had really cute white face and chest markings as a puppy but they all grew out and blended in with her apricot colour. Nell looks as sweet as ever


----------



## caradunne

These pictures are so gorgeous - I have to stop looking at this thread as I am in great danger of buying a second puppy to cuddle up with Izzy. You can almost feel Nell's silky puppy fur your pics are so good. Xx


----------



## embee

caradunne said:


> These pictures are so gorgeous - I have to stop looking at this thread as I am in great danger of buying a second puppy to cuddle up with Izzy. You can almost feel Nell's silky puppy fur your pics are so good. Xx


Same - if any thread on this forum will convince you to get another it's this one. Also well worth using pictures here to persuade reluctant husbands/wives etc that another puppy would be a great idea


----------



## lady amanda

YES it definetly makes you want another!!!!


----------



## strangeland86

A few newies and what may be the cutest video I have ever seen (I know I'm biased coz she is mine lol) 
Video link http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a300/strangeland86/9e3d4e34.mp4


----------



## Dylansmum

Love the video! Notice Nell trying to get in on the cuddle too.


----------



## kendal

hahe love the video "dont stop petting me dad" lol Echo is good at that one.


----------



## lady amanda

LOL!!! the video is so cute!!! hahaha uh hello did i say you could stop petting me...I am not quite done yet....lol


----------



## wilfiboy

Gosh great pics as per Bethany .... Nell's growing up lovely girl x


----------



## maplegum

STOP IT! You are making me want to get my own dog more and more!!! LOL.


----------



## strangeland86

Hot dog lol


----------



## lady amanda

I just want to come for a cuddle! lol they are just so cute! great pics as always


----------



## caradunne

OK, so I gave in and had another look and once again your pictures are wonderful and I love the video -Flo is a star! xx


----------



## Dylansmum

Love the copycat poses!


----------



## JulesB

Gorgeous pics! How big has Nell got!!! 

Isn't Nell an American cockerpoo? If so then I think when you look at her profile and looking at her with Nell, the differences between English and American don't look that much!

x


----------



## strangeland86

Flo's got a longer nose. And Nell is much smaller but apart I'm that I think they're quite similar looking


----------



## JulesB

What's the height and weight difference between them now? It seems like no time since you were waiting for Nell to arrive!!


----------



## embee

Ahhhh too cute. Did you arrange them like that while they were sleeping or did they arrange themselves?


----------



## strangeland86

They were just layer like that lol

I don't know the actual size differences but I'd say Nell was about an inch of two shorter and much lighter. On last weigh in flo was two stone! I dont think Nell will get much bigger the vet said she was almost full grown. Its a good job really coz she chargers round like a maddun and ploughs straight into you lol


----------



## Mogdog

Their faces look so similar side by side. Do you think they will be the same size fully grown?


----------



## JoJo

Sofa and sunbed cockapoos ..... I love it ...

Nell and Flo are wonderful looking dogs and clearly they are adored ... I bet you just hug them all day long .....


----------



## strangeland86

Mogdog said:


> Their faces look so similar side by side. Do you think they will be the same size fully grown?


Nell will be smaller. The vet said she doesn't have much more growing to do so she'll be a little-un


----------



## strangeland86




----------



## lady amanda

Nel is getting so much bigger!!! aww they are just so cute....are they the best of friends?


----------



## wilfiboy

Ahhh, Flo and Nell update  . Flos coat is so like Wilfs but Nell s has a lovely thick curl totally different to Mables hers is almost wirey. They look freat as usual x


----------



## embee

Nell is the most wonderful colour, I want another one just like that...


----------



## Mogdog

Do you think you might be tempted to get another one? .....all this talk of new litters, its contagious!


----------



## strangeland86

I think two is enough lol


----------



## Mogdog

embee said:


> Nell is the most wonderful colour, I want another one just like that...


Hi Bethany, I'm sure two is enough!

I was really directing my question to Mandy after her post (above). (I should have included the quote before.)


----------



## embee

Mogdog said:


> Do you think you might be tempted to get another one? .....all this talk of new litters, its contagious!


Yep  how about you?


----------



## mandym

Cute pics! Nell looks a lot like miley and is a little dot like miley too lol


----------



## strangeland86




----------



## Dylansmum

Lovely pics as always Bethany. Nell is starting to look grown up!


----------



## JulesB

Gorgeous pics!!! Nell does look so grown up now!!!

What height and weight are they both? 

x


----------



## strangeland86

im no9t sure exactly, at last weigh in flo was 2 stone, and hasnt grown since, but nell i have no idea, the last time she was weighed she was a tiny pup...she looks bigger on photos then she actually is tho, shes quite little bless her, she is 6 months old today


----------



## Carol

Hi Beth, your girls are growing more gorgeous everytime I see them. 

Nell is a very similar colur to Maisy, love her cut too


----------



## dogtastic

Hi Beth

Just read this from beginning to end - oh my, Flo and Nell are just so adorable. They look the best of friends and you have captured them in your photos so brilliantly. Magic pictures and videos  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Mogdog

embee said:


> Yep  how about you?


Oh yes, I'd love another puppy.


----------

